# White Lightning and Animas Amazons on the Piedra River



## jpwinc (Sep 19, 2008)

This is another product announcement for one of our Self Bailing whitewater rafts that is not on our standard product list. What makes this announcement special is the team that is testing out the product. If you are interested in rafting competitions, in running dangerous rivers, or in new raft designs and how they perform, please have a look at this web page. This could be as much of an advertisement for Tear Aid as for JPW self bailers. It also tells a real life story about why you should be ready for an emergency on the river. 

White Lightning's Debut on the Piedra River with the Animas Amazons Paddle team. 

Thanks for having a look. 

Jack


----------

